# help with an image or clipart



## TallAdam85 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey whats up ever been a while since I post on here a lot of stuff going on in my life but anyways back hope to start posting a few times a week anyways. I am having a charity event  in jan in Michigan.  I am working with make a wish and will be getting there logo tomoro. Only problem is that I can use there logo when I addvertise online. Anyways I WAS wondering if any one in Michigan would like any info on it but More important I want to make the flyer stand out! Now I have a pre flyer because I have meeting on a gym tomoro but I want a flyer to stand out and grab peopls eye. Also want to use the same logo or image on the flyer for the shirt. Here the problem, ALL the clip art I see online people already use it way to much or it is nothing flashy. Now the problem is I cant draw for the life of me but can make good flyers (so I am told besides the grammer lol) anyways was hoping that someone may have a cool karate cartoon or image that I could use for the flyer. Anything that would be and eye grabber and look good on a shirt will do please help me out thanks

adam



sorry for bad spelling going on 2 hrs of sleep for 2 days 

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3461/eventtr4.png


----------



## Shicomm (Oct 2, 2007)

How about this as a work in progress ? 





I've kept it in b/w because printing in color costs more  
The layout isn't a miracle but it's been quite a while since i made a promoting thing


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2007)

The general layout looks good, and I like the shadow image in the background... but the angled font top and bottom is very hard to read; you might want to choose a different effect.


----------

